# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  herbatka dla dzieci

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka ma 4 latka i lubi bardzo pić czarną herbatę. Nie parzę jej zbyt mocno, ale słyszałam że i tak jest szkodliwa dla kilkuletniego dziecka. Czy lepiej podawać herbatki owocowe?

----------


## susu

Herbata czarna jest zdrowa. Lecz picie często bardzo dużych ilości może zaszkodzić [!]. 
Proponuję podawanie 3-4 herbat cz. na dzień, a potem soki, kompoty, h. owocowe :Big Grin: 
Wspomnę jeszcze, że herbata jest cennym źródłem fluoru- bardzo potrzebnym dzieciom :Smile:

----------


## dora

nic złego nie widzę w podawaniu dzieciom czarnej herbaty u nas na oddziale gdzie pracuję podają tylko i wyłącznie czarną cherbate jeszcze żadnemu dziecku jak mi wiadomo nie zaszkodziła owszem w domu to w domu możesz podawać urozmaicone picie oby nie owocowe herbaty i soki przy biegunce u dzieci i niemowląt

----------

